# Auto Stop/Start - Really Dislike



## WarningU2 (May 5, 2014)

So it's been a couple of weeks since I picked up my new 2018. Love the car except for the Auto Stop/Start feature. 

I wish there was a way to permanently disable it. I see that if I put on A/C not using the eco setting it will reduce the number Auto Stop and I can use L6 to drive in to disable it. 

The reason it is both annoying and dangerous for me, is that I live on a side street that meets a very busy arterial road which people drive too fast on. I have to frequently (when turning left from our street), wait for a space in traffic and then punch the accelerator to get mid way into the center turning lane, and then wait for a another break to merge into traffic. Much to my horror there was a ms delay in accelerating out of my street. Now, it's not enough to cause a serious problem now I know about it, but it was still a bit of a shock the first time, when I realized the engine had stopped and restarted with a bit of a stutter. I now use L6 to drive out of my street.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

First real-world evidence where Auto Start/Stop is an issue. Thanks for posting this as well as your work around.


----------



## hsr1hsr1 (Nov 6, 2017)

Maybe Trifecta or BNR will come up with a retune where all they do is get rid of the Auto Stop and sell it a lower cost than their normal retune.Right now it is winter and the AutoStop does not work, probably because the battery temperature sensor is indicating that the battery is too cold. I'm not looking forward to the nuisance of Auto Stop again in the summer. It definatly should have been designed to be disabled when the turn signals are on. It shows that not much thought was put into the system.


----------



## Jacque8080 (Oct 31, 2017)

Does it auto stop if you still have the throttle open a little? My buddy left foot brakes. Sometimes, he'll apply the throttle a little without letting off the brake. He does this especially when the need to accelerate faster appears. He's a very spirited driver. And he's top level driver who left foot brakes on 3 pedal cars as well.


----------



## DslGate (Jun 29, 2016)

Apparently, when they get Federal Mileage tested , one of the requirements now is that Start-Stop is non-defeatable , unlike previous versions. I do believe there are certain settings of HVAC /climate control that keep it running and also other things that can be done for testing or diagnostic purposes like at dealer. On most of the Caddys now, it's non-defeatable.


----------



## spaycace (Feb 9, 2012)

When I had a Malibu rental car with the feature, I could trick the engine to start again after coming to a complete stop by taking my foot completely off the brake (completely was the key) and rolling forward about a foot, then stopping again. The engine would kick on and not shut off, because there was a certain speed that had to be reached before it would "reset" and turn off again after rolling forward and stopping again. Give that trick a shot, and see if they removed that "loophole" too. I'm guessing there's got to be someone (a genius electrical engineer) out there that will figure out how to fake the system out and disable it. Perhaps something as simple as an electrical jumper to trick the computer somehow into thinking it never comes to a complete stop.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

spaycace said:


> When I had a Malibu rental car with the feature, I could trick the engine to start again after coming to a complete stop by taking my foot completely off the brake (completely was the key) and rolling forward about a foot, then stopping again. The engine would kick on and not shut off, because there was a certain speed that had to be reached before it would "reset" and turn off again after rolling forward and stopping again. Give that trick a shot, and see if they removed that "loophole" too. I'm guessing there's got to be someone (a genius electrical engineer) out there that will figure out how to fake the system out and disable it. Perhaps something as simple as an electrical jumper to trick the computer somehow into thinking it never comes to a complete stop.


Yeah, this. If im going to be darting out into traffic, I just let up on the brake before I'm ready to roll out. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

hsr1hsr1 said:


> Maybe Trifecta or BNR will come up with a retune where all they do is get rid of the Auto Stop and sell it a lower cost than their normal retune.Right now it is winter and the AutoStop does not work, probably because the battery temperature sensor is indicating that the battery is too cold. I'm not looking forward to the nuisance of Auto Stop again in the summer. It definatly should have been designed to be disabled when the turn signals are on. It shows that not much thought was put into the system.


Doesn't shut off under 41F

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## carbon02 (Feb 25, 2011)

The GEN1 Released in Europe had start stop, and the Mitchell professional online service manuals at my library show a start stop relay module that was mounted in the dash on the GEN 1's. This same manual shows service information for the 1.2L and 1.6L. I know Australia got the 1.6L, but I didn't realize there was a 1.2L that was a similar design to the 1.4L GEN1 engine.

Unfortunately the GEN2 cars are not old enough for this system to have service details. Nearly everyone with a GEN2 is still under warranty, so these aftermarket digital service manual providers don't publish the entire thing when the first car comes off the factory line.

If someone had access to the GM Service information and searched "Start/Stop" there might be a control module that could be removed. It would probably set a service light, but I would believe that removing this module would default to never activating the stop, as that would be the safer thing to do.

Anyone with access to GM Service know if this is the case?


----------



## hsr1hsr1 (Nov 6, 2017)

Maybe someone can design a change to the temperature sensor on the battery in the trunk, by perhaps soldering in a resistor or whatever, so that the computer will think the battery is always too cold for Auto Stop to work. I assume there are other air temperature sensors for the operation of the engine. I once came across a website where someone bypassed the hood latch switch to defeat Auto Stop, but I can't find it again. However the "Hood Open" message would constantly be displayed on the dash.


----------



## SilverCruzer (Nov 30, 2010)

When I am in traffic such as your situation....
Put the gear shifter all the way down to "L", hit the button on the shifter until the readout on the screen goes up to six. The vehicle will now function normally without the stop/start feature. 
The L function on the transmission is just a way to set a maximum gear. You could just click up to 4 or 5, but if you put in in six, you don't have to worry about it in case you are on the freeway, etc


----------



## MRO1791 (Sep 2, 2016)

hsr1hsr1 said:


> Maybe someone can design a change to the temperature sensor on the battery in the trunk, by perhaps soldering in a resistor or whatever, so that the computer will think the battery is always too cold for Auto Stop to work. I assume there are other air temperature sensors for the operation of the engine. I once came across a website where someone bypassed the hood latch switch to defeat Auto Stop, but I can't find it again. However the "Hood Open" message would constantly be displayed on the dash.


This is a very bad idea. First assuming the battery temperature is a factor, and I'm not sure it is.. but the battery temperature determines the rate of charge on some cars, tricking it to think the battery is a lower temperature than it actually is will overcharge and damage the battery. The OP already found a very simple fix: Shift one more position on the shifter to L, then select L6 for the gas engine (L9 for Diesel) and you just disabled the auto/stop/start feature. Why is that so difficult anyone would feel obligated to trick the system. The OEM gave you an out already.


----------



## llbanks522 (Nov 23, 2017)

Just use the L6 to shut off the auto/stop function and if it’s colder than 40F the AS won’t engage in “D” anyway. On a similar (22 page thread on the AS function) someone stated that using L6 will lower your gas mileage as you won’t get the enhanced shifting of the gears that the computer gives you when your’re in “D”. Anyone test this? IMHO I don’t think the ECM would change the shifting pattern and timings when in L6 but I don’t know as I’ve only had my 2017 LT for 2 months. I really like the car (coming from a 2002 Honda Civic) BUT do not like the AS feature. I definitely notice it and it feels “clunky” at times so I use L6 90% of the time. I plan to discuss this feature with my Dealer’s Service Manager during my first free oil change.


----------



## MRO1791 (Sep 2, 2016)

Lamar Banks said:


> ... On a similar (22 page thread on the AS function) someone stated that using L6 will lower your gas mileage as you won’t get the enhanced shifting of the gears that the computer gives you when your’re in “D”. Anyone test this? IMHO I don’t think the ECM would change the shifting pattern and timings when in L6 but I don’t know as I’ve only had my 2017 LT for 2 months. ..


It is my understanding the the "L" mode is to let you force a lower gear, but that the ECM will try to shift up to the max selected gear as quickly as possible, just like it does in "D". I have tried it a bit on the auto Cruze and could not see any difference in shift points. Years back I had a GMC Truck, with a similar mode for the transmission, and I also did not seem to do any different in "D" verse in that case the "M" mode, where you could only select the top gear.. not that you'd get it, unless the conditions were met. I don't see why this would be different. It might be hard to measure based on MPG, the entire reason for the auto/stop/start is MPG.. you'll get lower MPG just by disabling that feature alone, so I'm not sure you'd be able to measure what portion of MPG hit is due to that, or due to shift points, assuming you tried to measure it. In defense of auto/start/stop.. it does save fuel. I've seen in on the full size Malibu I drove for a couple of weeks as a rental, I was amazed it was getting 30MPG average in mostly city driving, and that had a lot of time in the stop mode. On the auto diesel Cruze, it is helping to keep the overall MPG on the auto, nearly identical to the manual Cruze, and the manual is over 100 pounds lighter, with no pump load in the transmission. With average speed on each car, in similar driving at 22MPH, BOTH got overall 42MPG. Now the Manual is up to 24MPH average, with MPG now over 45MPG, due to some highway driving. The lesson here to me is this: IF MPG is important to you, then you might want to get used to the auto/stop/start function if you have the auto transmission.


----------



## JDH (Dec 24, 2014)

Both the 17 Sedan and 18 Hatch will get moving faster from the auto stop than either of the 14s would with the horrendous built in transmission lag they had.


----------



## hsr1hsr1 (Nov 6, 2017)

Battery temperature is one of the factors listed on various websites, that determines if Auto Stop will be active. Maybe using battery temperature has been added as an input into battery charging rate now, but on the GM Canada Parts website, it shows a temperature sensor that appears to be attached to the battery cable at the battery post. I think this is a separate sensor that was added for the Auto Stop, because I have never seen this on any previous car I have had. Auto Stop will save gas, but the constant start stop is a nuicence in stop and go traffic, and I am sure the cost of new starter motors and maybe a new flywheel, will more than wipe out any fuel savings.
I have tried driving in L6 mode, but it seems that the transmission shifts with a jerk at about 500 rpm higher than it does in D. This is not good for the life of the transmission. It drives like my Silverado pickup where the 1-2 and 2-3 transmission shift solenoids are starting to go.


----------



## eegad (Feb 3, 2012)

I'm an auto start/stop hater. I use the L6 setting 90% of the time when I drive my 2017. I really haven't noticed any difference between L6 and D shifting in mine.


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

Lamar Banks said:


> Just use the L6 to shut off the auto/stop function and if it’s colder than 40F the AS won’t engage in “D” anyway. On a similar (22 page thread on the AS function) someone stated that using L6 will lower your gas mileage as you won’t get the enhanced shifting of the gears that the computer gives you when your’re in “D”. Anyone test this? IMHO I don’t think the ECM would change the shifting pattern and timings when in L6 but I don’t know as I’ve only had my 2017 LT for 2 months. I really like the car (coming from a 2002 Honda Civic) BUT do not like the AS feature. I definitely notice it and it feels “clunky” at times so I use L6 90% of the time. I plan to discuss this feature with my Dealer’s Service Manager during my first free oil change.


Discuss all you want. The dealer won't listen. There's nothing they can or will do to defeat the feature. 

My car shifts the same with L or D. And the reason it's clunky. Is because of transmission reconnecting to drive every time the engine is restarted. It's a new experience for all of us. We've never had to deal with it before. You all might as well get used to it. Or if you don't really like it. There's always the $350 - $700 option of shutting it off. Depending on which company you buy from.


----------



## SilverCruzer (Nov 30, 2010)

Like I mentioned before, I use the L "feature" in bad traffic, but in normal city traffic its not that big of a deal. If I am sitting at a light for over a minute, I am glad the engine is shut off.
What i have noticed ( and some of you all also may have noticed ) is that when people stop at a light, quite often they do an initial stop, then pull forward again to close the gap. if you follow them, then the engine restarts and does not shut off. Just something interesting.


----------



## nightfallgrey2018 (Nov 15, 2017)

snowwy66 said:


> Discuss all you want. The dealer won't listen. There's nothing they can or will do to defeat the feature.
> There's always the $350 - $700 option of shutting it off.


Or do like I did and buy a 6 speed manual. I wouldn't have it any other way. This feature alone was the single reason why I would have never bought this car with an automatic. If I didn't have the option of a manual I would have looked somewhere else. What a pesky feature.


----------



## llbanks522 (Nov 23, 2017)

snowwy66 said:


> My car shifts the same with L or D. And the reason it's clunky. Is because of transmission reconnecting to drive every time the engine is restarted. It's a new experience for all of us. We've never had to deal with it before. You all might as well get used to it. Or if you don't really like it. There's always the $350 - $700 option of shutting it off. Depending on which company you buy from.


The problem with the $350 to $700 option (BNR or TRIFECTA Tune) is kiss goodbye to your Factory Warranty. I’ll stay with the L6 option for now or challenge my “brake pedal habits” to “not” engage AS when stopping at a light or stop sign. (If I can remember I’m in “D” and not “L”). It is challenging for my 71 year old brain. ?


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

Lamar Banks said:


> The problem with the $350 to $700 option (BNR or TRIFECTA Tune) is kiss goodbye to your Factory Warranty. I’ll stay with the L6 option for now or challenge my “brake pedal habits” to “not” engage AS when stopping at a light or stop sign. (If I can remember I’m in “D” and not “L”). It is challenging for my 71 year old brain. 


No one else seems to be having a problem with warranty. 1 guy even got a new piston with a big air kit and performance maf sensor installed. But yeah. That's kind of why I've been hesitant to buy it. Im pretty sure i'll break down and buy it come summer time. It's kind of an annoyance to shift to L.


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

nightfallgrey2018 said:


> Or do like I did and buy a 6 speed manual. I wouldn't have it any other way. This feature alone was the single reason why I would have never bought this car with an automatic. If I didn't have the option of a manual I would have looked somewhere else. What a pesky feature.


If i would have know about the autostop. I probably would have went stick. Maybe. I had a 97 cavaleir for 8 years. So I'm kind of tired of the stick.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

I've only really found the restart to be noticeable if I'm stopped on a hill or the car restarts by itself when your foot is still on the brake. Other times, it's particularly noticeable in summer heat in stop-and-go traffic - and shifts are jerky at that time as well - I guess transmission cooling is a factor in that instance.

Yeah, if you quickly move from the brake and slam on the gas, it's jerky...but I have managed to do that only a handful of times in a year of ownership.

I've let my dad drive my car a handful of times, and he didn't even notice that it shut off and restarted at stops until he turned the radio down.


----------



## llbanks522 (Nov 23, 2017)

snowwy66 said:


> No one else seems to be having a problem with warranty. 1 guy even got a new piston with a big air kit and performance maf sensor installed. But yeah. That's kind of why I've been hesitant to buy it. Im pretty sure i'll break down and buy it come summer time. It's kind of an annoyance to shift to L.


I’m like you snowwy66 on being hesitant in getting a “tune” because of the warranty. I haven’t seen any member posting about losing warranty coverage over the “tune”. However, on another thread about AS someone posted the actual terms of the GM Warranty which mentioned any changes or modifications to the software will void all warranties. Rest assured if the Dealer Service Tech/Department see’s that the ECM software has been altered/flashed in any way they will use it as an excuse not to cover a warranty repair. I don’t know if that’s something the tech’s look for first or it’s something that’s picked up as an afterthought. I know with my luck it would be the first thing that they see and tell me sorry you altered the ECM program so the repair is not covered. However after all is said and done I STILL REALLY LIKE MY “HOT RED” 2017 LT. (except AS/S ?)


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Lamar Banks said:


> I’m like you snowwy66 on being hesitant in getting a “tune” because of the warranty. I haven’t seen any member posting about losing warranty coverage over the “tune”. However, on another thread about AS someone posted the actual terms of the GM Warranty which mentioned any changes or modifications to the software will void all warranties. Rest assured if the Dealer Service Tech/Department see’s that the ECM software has been altered/flashed in any way they will use it as an excuse not to cover a warranty repair. I don’t know if that’s something the tech’s look for first or it’s something that’s picked up as an afterthought. I know with my luck it would be the first thing that they see and tell me sorry you altered the ECM program so the repair is not covered. However after all is said and done I STILL REALLY LIKE MY “HOT RED” 2017 LT. (except AS/S ?)


It isn't common with dealerships checking for tunes on Cruzes, BUT it has happened. Those people usually just give up on the cause and move on to something else rather than fighting it out with the dealership.

Given that the new LE2 pistons (particularly #1) have a tendency to fail in the first ~30K or so on a lot of them, I would not tune mine until well after the warranty is gone. I just want a reliable car...and if something does fail in the warranty period, zero chance that I would have to pick up the repair tab on my own dime.


----------



## Taxman (Aug 10, 2017)

jblackburn said:


> Yeah, if you quickly move from the brake and slam on the gas, it's jerky...but I have managed to do that only a handful of times in a year of ownership.


If you're not on a hill, it doesn't seem to be any problem to just lift off the brake a second or more before you hit the gas when you're in a 'need to dart into this next opening' situation like the OP mentioned.


----------



## llbanks522 (Nov 23, 2017)

Given that the new LE2 pistons (particularly #1) have a tendency to fail in the first ~30K or so on a lot of them, I would not tune mine until well after the warranty is gone. I just want a reliable car...and if something does fail in the warranty period, zero chance that I would have to pick up the repair tab on my own dime.[/QUOTE]

Agree jblackburn. “a reliable car that’s fun to drive”
BTW Thank You, I really enjoy this forum!


----------



## nightfallgrey2018 (Nov 15, 2017)

snowwy66 said:


> If i would have know about the autostop. I probably would have went stick. Maybe. I had a 97 cavaleir for 8 years. So I'm kind of tired of the stick.


You actually bought your car without even taking it for a road test?


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

nightfallgrey2018 said:


> You actually bought your car without even taking it for a road test?


Yep. I ordered it online and found a location of what i wanted. Cleaned out the Hyundai. Drove the 40 miles to cruze. Signed the papers and gave them the Hyundai keys and off i went. 

Had a 12 cruze. And a 14 Hyundai. Didn't see the need for a test drive for the 17. None of them drive or feel any different. Although the Hyundai had much tighter steering.

Besides having the new technology over the 2 older cars. I"m pretty happy with my purchase.


----------



## nightfallgrey2018 (Nov 15, 2017)

snowwy66 said:


> Yep. I ordered it online and found a location of what i wanted. Cleaned out the Hyundai. Drove the 40 miles to cruze. Signed the papers and gave them the Hyundai keys and off i went.
> 
> Had a 12 cruze. And a 14 Hyundai. Didn't see the need for a test drive for the 17. None of them drive or feel any different. Although the Hyundai had much tighter steering.
> 
> Besides having the new technology over the 2 older cars. I"m pretty happy with my purchase.


Thanks for the explanation. I had never driven a Cruze before but when I got interested in knowing more about the car, the very first thing I did was to check online and found this forum (honestly didn't even knew this place existed) and came upon a thread about this silly feature. That's all it took to decide not even road test one with the auto transmission.


----------



## MRO1791 (Sep 2, 2016)

hsr1hsr1 said:


> ... and I am sure the cost of new starter motors and maybe a new flywheel, ....


The system starts with stored hydraulic pressure from an accumulator, which drives the pump (now a motor) and re-starts the car. The normal starter should not be affected. Here are two places that talk about the technology, I'm assuming the 6sp has this like the 9sp in the Diesel, but it is a bit tricky to nail this down. 

"A large hydraulic pressure accumulator supports the essential engine stop/start function."

https://blog.caranddriver.com/chevrolet-debuts-nine-speed-automatic-slated-for-malibu-cruze-diesel-and-new-equinox/

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zeW-VEsxccI


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

nightfallgrey2018 said:


> Thanks for the explanation. I had never driven a Cruze before but when I got interested in knowing more about the car, the very first thing I did was to check online and found this forum (honestly didn't even knew this place existed) and came upon a thread about this silly feature. That's all it took to decide not even road test one with the auto transmission.


You can pretty much find a forum for just about anything in life these days. I try to read before deciding on purchase or not. But sometimes there's so much info i get burned out on computer really easy.


----------



## Taxman (Aug 10, 2017)

I believe the function of the accumulator is to supply hydraulic pressure to immediately engage first gear, not to spin up the engine.


----------



## MRO1791 (Sep 2, 2016)

Taxman said:


> I believe the function of the accumulator is to supply hydraulic pressure to immediately engage first gear, not to spin up the engine.


Watch the Borg-Warner You-Tube video.. it turns over the engine. I found that quite interesting.


----------



## Taxman (Aug 10, 2017)

MRO1791 said:


> Watch the Borg-Warner You-Tube video.. it turns over the engine. I found that quite interesting.


You're imagining things. All they say is that the vehicle accelerates faster with the boost in control pressure to the clutches.


----------



## MRO1791 (Sep 2, 2016)

Taxman said:


> You're imagining things. All they say is that the vehicle accelerates faster with the boost in control pressure to the clutches.


Interesting.. I might be.. if I was to design it I would use that stored energy to turn over the engine.. but you are correct, it's not clear in the source that it does that specifically, but the engine and systems were designed for the system, so it should not be a concern over wear, assuming the engineers didn't screw that up.. which is of course possible! 

Here is a link that is a bit more general on the technology. 

What is auto stop start and does it cause more wear and tear on my car?


----------



## JDH (Dec 24, 2014)

Hold on, you are telling me I could have driven them before I bought them?


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

The accumulator in the GM 6T35/Ford 6F35 is just added to get the car back into gear without transmission line pressure as quickly as possible. You can actually hear the starter fire off...it's quick and quiet, but it does run every time. The engine probably stops with one piston at TDC or something to make restarting super quick.

To save wear and tear on the battery, there is a capacitor next to the battery in the trunk that charges up prior to shutting off & fires the starter motor with stored energy.


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

My understanding is to hold the pressure. Seems like i also read the water pump stays spinning also. Nothing to do with the trans though.


----------



## Pegasus (Feb 17, 2018)

Lamar Banks said:


> Just use the L6 to shut off the auto/stop function and if it’s colder than 40F the AS won’t engage in “D” anyway. On a similar (22 page thread on the AS function) *someone stated that using L6 will lower your gas mileage as you won’t get the enhanced shifting of the gears that the computer gives you when your’re in “D”. Anyone test this? IMHO I don’t think the ECM would change the shifting pattern and timings when in L6 but I don’t know as I’ve only had my 2017 LT for 2 months.* I really like the car (coming from a 2002 Honda Civic) BUT do not like the AS feature. I definitely notice it and it feels “clunky” at times so I use L6 90% of the time. I plan to discuss this feature with my Dealer’s Service Manager during my first free oil change.


I noticed someone saying the same thing when I was lurking on here trying to get information about it, that the mileage would be lower. I did not see any results specifically related to the Cruze with the 1.4 gas engine and auto transmission. I saw posts where on this and other sites where someone responded with results from another car or even another brand (not real relevent). My wife and I are in the process of doing a test on this theory right now (mostly city driving however) to see what the actual loss in MPG really is. Don't really need to test all highway usage as the auto stop doesn't activate that much anyway. With the problems we've had with our auto stop it might be worth a little loss in MPG. 

I should add however in the interest of being technical, the problems we've had might not be with the auto stop feature directly, but some other component, and the problem only shows up when the auto stop feature is activated. (like the fuel pressure or fuel injection system, etc) The problems don't occur all the time. In addition, we've have had issues of sputtering and loss of power going up a steep hill at certain speeds, but not consistently. The hill issue of course isn't related to the auto stop, just mentioning it in case it's related to the starting problems. There's been no starting issues trying to start the car if it's been off, just with the auto start feature. Also on at least two occasions the auto stop kicked in before the engine was only halfway warmed up. I had read on here that's not supposed to happen. ?
It's a (sold as new) 2017 with (now) 1K miles on it.

Anyway, when we get MPG results, I'll post them.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Pegasus said:


> I noticed someone saying the same thing when I was lurking on here trying to get information about it, that the mileage would be lower. I did not see any results specifically related to the Cruze with the 1.4 gas engine and auto transmission. I saw posts where on this and other sites where someone responded with results from another car or even another brand (not real relevent). My wife and I are in the process of doing a test on this theory right now (mostly city driving however) to see what the actual loss in MPG really is. Don't really need to test all highway usage as the auto stop doesn't activate that much anyway. With the problems we've had with our auto stop it might be worth a little loss in MPG.
> 
> I should add however in the interest of being technical, the problems we've had might not be with the auto stop feature directly, but some other component, and the problem only shows up when the auto stop feature is activated. (like the fuel pressure or fuel injection system, etc) The problems don't occur all the time. In addition, we've have had issues of sputtering and loss of power going up a steep hill at certain speeds, but not consistently. The hill issue of course isn't related to the auto stop, just mentioning it in case it's related to the starting problems. There's been no starting issues trying to start the car if it's been off, just with the auto start feature. Also on at least two occasions the auto stop kicked in before the engine was only halfway warmed up. I had read on here that's not supposed to happen. ?
> It's a (sold as new) 2017 with (now) 1K miles on it.
> ...


What octane are you running? My 16 chokes on anything less than 91/93.

Yeah, shutting down when the temp gauge isn't in the middle yet is normal if there's no HVAC demand on the car.

Only time I've had mine unhappy after an auto restart was when it's 90-100F outside. I think it may have vapor locked a little bit while off. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Pegasus (Feb 17, 2018)

jblackburn said:


> What octane are you running? My 16 chokes on anything less than 91/93.
> 
> Yeah, shutting down when the temp gauge isn't in the middle yet is normal if there's no HVAC demand on the car.
> 
> ...


We've been feeding it what the dealer and the owners manual says, 87 octane. Where I live, mid grade can cost 50 cents more per gallon on average, premium almost a dollar more. If the engine in the car isn't designed to run on 87, Chevy shouldn't be trying to tell people it can. 

So far the highest outside temp the car has been driven in is 70, most days it's 50 F or under. When warmed up, coolant temp gauge is right in the middle. 

So far this week we haven't had any hesitation or sputtering, even when going up hills, so that's one good thing at least. As far as the auto stop start, we haven't used it this week, as we are testing the MPG loss doing the L6 thing every start up. Trying to do almost the same route as she (my wife) did using the D mode. (mostly city driving, some state highway with plenty of stop signs) So far she or I haven't noticed any obvious difference in the shift points between the D and the L6.


----------



## Tom-Cruze (May 17, 2013)

nightfallgrey2018 said:


> Or do like I did and buy a 6 speed manual. I wouldn't have it any other way. This feature alone was the single reason why I would have never bought this car with an automatic. If I didn't have the option of a manual I would have looked somewhere else. What a pesky feature.


I 1000% agree with you. My wife just bought a 2018 Equinox and I hate the start/stop. It drives me absolutely nuts. I will be replacing my 2013 manual shifted Cruze soon and I would have looked at other brands if the manual 2018 Cruze was not available. In fact, I already checked out the Honda SUV's.


----------



## Taxman (Aug 10, 2017)

Pegasus said:


> I noticed someone saying the same thing when I was lurking on here trying to get information about it, that the mileage would be lower.


But will it be lower during actual driving, or just lower from what you lose by idling instead of shutting off when stopped?

I was watching for my '16 to stop at red lights when I got off the freeway this week with temps in the 40s, but it hasn't happened yet. Now I'm trying to remember if my '16 has ever auto-stopped with me behind the wheel. I know the '17 was doing it last summer.


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

There's a slight difference in shifting between L and D. I"m noticing anyways. 

Fuel economy WILL be lower because the engine won't be shutting off. But then, some say the car uses some extra fuel every time it starts up. So it could be 6's either way.


----------



## Pegasus (Feb 17, 2018)

snowwy66 said:


> There's a slight difference in shifting between L and D. I"m noticing anyways.
> 
> Fuel economy WILL be lower because the engine won't be shutting off. But then, some say the car uses some extra fuel every time it starts up. So it could be 6's either way.


My wife and I are doing a comparison right now, (current results in the fuel econ sub forum) and so far haven't detected a significant difference. The L6 was actually slightly higher in our initial test, which doesn't make sense to me, except for the fact that all the stops on her route, like stop lights and signs, have been extremely short. Typically she'll pull up to a stop light, and shortly after stopping it turns green. She has better luck than I do with stop lights. Since she generally drives essentially the same route at the same times we are going to do another test to see if the results match the first set at all.


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

Pegasus said:


> My wife and I are doing a comparison right now, (current results in the fuel econ sub forum) and so far haven't detected a significant difference. The L6 was actually slightly higher in our initial test, which doesn't make sense to me, except for the fact that all the stops on her route, like stop lights and signs, have been extremely short. Typically she'll pull up to a stop light, and shortly after stopping it turns green. She has better luck than I do with stop lights. Since she generally drives essentially the same route at the same times we are going to do another test to see if the results match the first set at all.


You probably won't get the same results. Being as how a lot of factors come in to play. 

Outside Temp. Cold air is thicker then hot air. Humidity factor. Quality of fuel. Octane. Location. Etc. 

I drive a semi. I can fuel at the same location. Pulling 98,000 pounds. Taking the same route. And NEVER get the same economy. Some days i use 90 gallons and some days I only use 80 gallons.


----------



## quailallstar (Feb 16, 2018)

There has to be a way to get some electrical whiz on here to figure out on how to defeat this. The 1.6l diesel overseas in the Astra has a switch to turn this off. 

I can already see someone utilizing the blank switch space in the center console for creative engineering trickery.:th_coolio: Perhaps the part below fits our Cruze models?


----------



## Cruzen18 (Jan 28, 2018)

quailallstar said:


> There has to be a way to get some electrical whiz on here figures out on how to defeat this. The 1.6l diesel overseas in the Astra has a switch to turn this off.
> 
> I can already see someone utilizing the blank switch space in the center console for creative engineering trickery.:th_coolio: Perhaps the part below fits our Cruze models?




...and where do we get this? :bowing:


----------



## sailurman (Sep 29, 2016)

So I've had a couple of auto start loaners and once I got past that weird feeling of complete silence when the engine stopped I loved it. My only worry about it was the battery lifespan. I've got a 2015 CTD so I'm used to the initial turbo acceleration lag. I'll turn right instead of trying to squeak through heavy traffic. I'll take a minor delay and a safe u-turn over getting t-boned any day.


----------



## rry3158652 (Jan 23, 2018)

I have found in my short time with the auto start stop(2018 TD HB Auto)that it is fairly easy to trick if you plan your approach to intersections and traffic lights by creeping up to them with partial brake pedal and not coming to a “complete” stop if safe/possible, key word safe.


----------



## llbanks522 (Nov 23, 2017)

rry3158652 said:


> I have found in my short time with the auto start stop(2018 TD HB Auto)that it is fairly easy to trick if you plan your approach to intersections and traffic lights by creeping up to them with partial brake pedal and not coming to a “complete” stop if safe/possible, key word safe.


I tried that approach also for awhile but it soon became a royal PITA. I drive in L6 most of the time. Other car manufacturers have the AS/S System also but some of them offer a on/off switch which you have to engage when you start up. GM has elected not to give you a switch/button to shut it off (Unless they figured the L6 option as the off switch?) In any event it looks like more and more cars will have it in the very near future, so “love it” / “hate it” we’ll have to live with it.


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

Lamar Banks said:


> I tried that approach also for awhile but it soon became a royal PITA. I drive in L6 most of the time. Other car manufacturers have the AS/S System also but some of them offer a on/off switch which you have to engage when you start up. GM has elected not to give you a switch/button to shut it off (Unless they figured the L6 option as the off switch?) In any event it looks like more and more cars will have it in the very near future, so “love it” / “hate it” we’ll have to live with it.


Ford pickups don't have ANY option for disabling. UNLESS. A trailer is being towed and the lights are plugged in. 

If you don't plan on towing a trailer. You can buy the plug from walmart for $9 and leave it always plugged in to the bumper plug. Your ONLY option for disabling the auto stop on Ford pickups.


----------



## quailallstar (Feb 16, 2018)

I drive in L-9 100% of the time now in order to avoid the auto stop/start from engaging. 

Related note - watch this very interesting and witty video about "_bullshit start/stop technology_". 
John Cadogan from Down Under is funny... :rock:


----------



## grs1961 (Oct 23, 2012)

quailallstar said:


> I drive in L-9 100% of the time now in order to avoid the auto stop/start from engaging.
> 
> Related note - watch this very interesting and witty video about "_bullshit start/stop technology_".
> John Cadogan from Down Under is funny... :rock:


Just remember that Cadogan is complete trash, he contacts car companies and threatens to give their vehicles bad reviews if they don't give him a loaner.

And there are stone-age tribesmen in Papua New Guinea who've never even seen a car, let alone a white man, who know more about cars than him.

Wouldn't piss on the ******* if he was on fire.


----------



## quailallstar (Feb 16, 2018)

*4/3/18 UPDATE: *Found that the Chevy Cruze in China is equipped with an Auto Stop/Start ON & OFF switch! Started the discussion below to see if this gains some traction. 

*Post:* http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/393-...77-auto-stop-start-off-button-does-exist.html


----------



## Booger (Oct 18, 2020)

snowwy66 said:


> Ford pickups don't have ANY option for disabling. UNLESS. A trailer is being towed and the lights are plugged in.
> 
> If you don't plan on towing a trailer. You can buy the plug from walmart for $9 and leave it always plugged in to the bumper plug. Your ONLY option for disabling the auto stop on Ford pickups.


It can be permanently disabled using Forscan. You download the software and set a switch.


----------



## Diamond193 (Jul 28, 2019)

snowwy66 said:


> Ford pickups don't have ANY option for disabling. UNLESS. A trailer is being towed and the lights are plugged in.
> 
> If you don't plan on towing a trailer. You can buy the plug from walmart for $9 and leave it always plugged in to the bumper plug. Your ONLY option for disabling the auto stop on Ford pickups.


Thats not true. The new ones have a button right on the dash.


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

Diamond193 said:


> Thats not true. The new ones have a button right on the dash.


That post was 2 1/2 years ago. And it was off a YouTube video which is also outdated by now. I'm sure things have changed since then.


----------



## Booger (Oct 18, 2020)

Or better yet, but a tuner and program it to stay off permanently:





Auto Stop on GM vehicles


Can anyone confirm or deny that I can disable auto stop on the newer Cruze/Malibu/Equinox before I order my EFILive? It would give me an excuse to purchase it earlier than I had planned. Thanks!



forum.efilive.com


----------



## muzicmax (Oct 30, 2020)

I personally don't mind the feature on my Automatic 2017 Cruze. I've never experienced any problems with it.
When I have the A\C on then the car won't shut off period. If it's nice out and I stop; the engine will shut off after 6-7 seconds. Now once I let go of the break like a hair it starts within seconds and continues to run even when it slowly moves ahead and apply the break again. I have never had it shut off more then once a cycle. In the winter it never shuts down. I live in Alberta Canada where it sometimes is in the -40's As for gas mileage I have no idea because this car has the best gas mileage out of all the cars I have ever owned in my 40+years..LOL


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

On the 17. It only works between 42* and 110*. Anything above or below it's disabled. 

My 17 shuts off with ac.

On the 18 and 19. It's programmed for 14*.


----------



## Booger (Oct 18, 2020)

muzicmax said:


> I personally don't mind the feature on my Automatic 2017 Cruze. I've never experienced any problems with it.


Visit car complaints and see lots of people complaining about stop start not restarting. If you keep your car long enough it's going to happen.


----------

